# starting my MBA program next week



## pavell (Aug 11, 2009)

hey guys.

i just graduated with a bs in civil engineering, going to start my one-year mba program next week.

is there anybody who has done an mba here?

what should i expect? alot easier than engineering? hotter girls? haha


----------



## z06dustin (Aug 12, 2009)

I dunno, but I'm looking to do this after I finish my MEng. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Diogo (Aug 12, 2009)

i got an MBA after I graduated. Just finished last semester. Def. a lot more girls. First 3 classes were a little tough because you need to learn all the terminology...its like learning a new language...after that, it was smooth sailing.


----------

